# How much for mushrooms?



## canndo (Apr 12, 2012)

I encountered a guy last night in a bar who was talking shit but I really couldn't counter him with facts (some of you know I really really like accurate facts)

So - how much is an ounce of mushrooms going for these days

And how much for a pound?



Anybody


----------



## kbo ca (Apr 12, 2012)

Uhhhhmmmm cop


----------



## merkzilla (Apr 12, 2012)

Really depends on who's growing it and what the supply and demand in that area is. Some areas its like 20 and 8th, some areas it can be 3x as much.


----------



## Marktwang (Apr 12, 2012)

100 a zip around these parts, but I'm in the know. Atleast more so than most.


----------



## morfin56 (Apr 12, 2012)

25$ 1/8 100$ oz 400$ lb


----------



## ledgrowing (Apr 12, 2012)

80oz 325for lb


----------



## weasels911 (Apr 12, 2012)

They are never steady around here, and prices are based more on who you know.
$20 for an eighth is considered cheap considering you can easily get $35-40 for it.




ledgrowing said:


> 80oz 325for lb


Holy shit 325?! That USD???


----------



## Corbat420 (Apr 12, 2012)

I sell OZ's for $180 - $200. depends how dried and powdered they are.

LB's for $2,000 to $3,000 depending on the potency and how much i like the buyer. PE6's and Pans usualy go for $3,000, GT, EQ's and cambo (cubes) usualy go for $2,000.


----------



## weasels911 (Apr 12, 2012)

morfin56 said:


> 25$ 1/8 100$ oz 400$ lb


This seems weird too. You mean QP? That's a steep price drop...


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 12, 2012)

yeah those prices are insane. the only time i ever bought them was in hs for about 30 an 8th. and i had a buddy the other day wanting me to buy some and trip with him for 15 a g. total bs. but i would believe a oz could go for about 200 near me concidering the price i herd and never hearing about them. but i also live in a college town so who knows theres got to be some somewhere


----------



## BatCave (Apr 12, 2012)

$45 1/8, $80 1/4, $200 oz is what is around here if you can find anyone that has any. Kind of a lost art around here.


----------



## Corbat420 (Apr 12, 2012)

> *buy some and trip with him for 15 a g. total bs.*


i second that motion, even as a grower. $15/g is TOTAL BS. $10 is pushing it. $8 is more reasonable... 8X28=$224.....


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 13, 2012)

When It was around. It could go from $20 an eighth to $35, $40 an eighth, depending upon how well you know the dd.


----------



## morfin56 (Apr 13, 2012)

400$ a pound is right, never heard of anything over 1000$ for a pound for dried cubes.

@corbat, either you are telling BS that you know nothing about or you know some stupid mother fuckers.
I wish I were you, I would quit my day job and jump off 10 pounds a week.
3000$ a pound is outrageous, no way in hell would ANYBODY pay that, that is 7$ a gram for 448 grams! No bulk discount?
Also there is no way a LB is going to fluctuate from 2k to 3k..
Let me get this strait, (PE6)cubensis are three thousand dollars and all your other cubensis are two thousand dollars per pound?

A cube is a cube.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 13, 2012)

$400 for an lb is cheap as hell. That's less than a buck per gram. Talk about a dealer markup.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 13, 2012)

Even if you sell each eighth for only $20 each. You are making a considerable profit. My area would be flooded with em at that price.


----------



## Corbat420 (Apr 13, 2012)

> @corbat, either you are telling BS that you know nothing about or you know some stupid mother fuckers.
> I wish I were you, I would quit my day job and jump off 10 pounds a week.


Actualy, thats completley unreasonable. the reason prices are high are because they are in demand, in a small market... large markets, with an over flow of product = low prices.... there for, quitting a job and jumping on 10 LBS / week would drop the prices so low that no one would be buying it.... i live in a place with 2000 people, most of them "hippies", mushrooms sell for $2000-$3000 / LB because i am the ONLY one who supplies them......



> Let me get this strait, (PE6)cubensis are three thousand dollars and all your other cubensis are two thousand dollars per pound?
> 
> A cube is a cube.


As for this completley ignorant statment... im just going to set you straight on a couple things....

#1. PE6 isn't just a cube. its a Cube hybred created accidentally by RoggerRabbit of Shroomery.org. it is known as the single most potent cube out there, being around 3x as potent (9Mg psylocybe / Gram dry material) when compaired to normal Cubes (3Mg/Gram)


> A single sector fruiting isolate of PE, and another of TEX were placed on a petri dish with rattlesnake venom added to the agar. The snake venom helped the two dikaryotic strains share genetic information to form a third sector, which was which was labeled PE6. Other Isolates of the PE were labeled PE 1-7, and apparently, some of the 6, which was the cross, were in the same batch of prints. The idea was to get a good spore producing PE, but I never had time to stabilize the strain due to accidentally releasing it early. That&#8217;s why sometimes they look like texans and sometimes very much like PE.


#2. i wasn't talking about Cubes at all when i was talking about $3,000 / Lb. i was talking about Panaeolus (a different species...that produce around 8Mg Psy/ Gram dry matter) and PE6 (a hybred..). Normal cubes go for $2,000 / Lb.


----------



## morfin56 (Apr 13, 2012)

Corbat420 said:


> Actualy, thats completley unreasonable. the reason prices are high are because they are in demand, in a small market... large markets, with an over flow of product = low prices.... there for, quitting a job and jumping on 10 LBS / week would drop the prices so low that no one would be buying it.... i live in a place with 2000 people, most of them "hippies", mushrooms sell for $2000-$3000 / LB because i am the ONLY one who supplies them......


Hey, good for you man, admitting to selling shrooms on a public board..
I live in a place with far more then 30000 people and everyone is always asking for mushrooms.


Corbat420 said:


> As for this completley ignorant statment... im just going to set you straight on a couple things....
> 
> #1. PE6 isn't just a cube. its a Cube hybred created accidentally by RoggerRabbit of Shroomery.org. it is known as the single most potent cube out there, being around 3x as potent (9Mg psylocybe / Gram dry material) when compaired to normal Cubes (3Mg/Gram)


*Ignorant? Set me straight?
*Don't get caught up in stupidity its not good and how about you get yourself straight before trying to set someone else straight.
Penis envy 6 is P. cubensis, a cross between PE and TEX(both cubensis).
I don't know where you got those numbers from but 9mg/g isn't anything special, any cube can produce for no reason at all, and PE6 can produce 3mg/g even in the best conditions.



Corbat420 said:


> #2. i wasn't talking about Cubes at all when i was talking about $3,000 / Lb. i was talking about Panaeolus (a different species...that produce around 8Mg Psy/ Gram dry matter) and PE6 (a hybred..). Normal cubes go for $2,000 / Lb.


Uhh, yes you were, PE6 is a cube.
You can't say specifically what mg amount a strain is going to produce, it varies from grow to grow, from flush to flush even.
And you call me ignorant..


----------



## Corbat420 (Apr 13, 2012)

> Hey, good for you man, admitting to selling shrooms on a public board..


Actualy, considering that the rights for the website are held by a private company in alberta, and all of the IP adresses are only viewable by the ADMIN... who will only give them up under court order.... that makes this board Anonymous.... even if i sold meth i would admit it, i have nothing to fear.



> Ignorant? Set me straight?
> Don't get caught up in stupidity its not good and how about you get yourself straight before trying to set someone else straight.


Well then your so smart? Go talk to RR yourself then. i have been talking to him for a few years.... i have even met him and jim on a couple occasions...
http://www.mushroomvideos.com/Contact-Us 

Or send him a letter @
Roger (RR video)
415 N Empire Creek Road
Malo, WA 99150 
USA



> Uhh, yes you were, PE6 is a cube.


Realy? so the fact that Tex refers to *Panaeolus (Copelandia) cyanescens* (or TX, tex...) and not a Cubensis strain... that means nothing?

You can think whatever you want to kid. its obvious how much you dont know.....

Oh, and just to show you that yea.... the rights for this website are held in canada, and private....


> Name:
> Damien Industries
> Address:
> 234, 5149 Country Hills Blvd N.W
> Suite # 306 Calgary, Alberta T3A 5K8, Canada


https://www.rollitup.org/payments.php


----------



## morfin56 (Apr 13, 2012)

Do what you want, but why admit something like that when you don't have to and you know there are cops watching isn't the smartest thing to do.
When something pertains to my life and the possibility of loosing everything, I will never underestimate anything.

TX or TEX, is texans, is cubensis.

Maybe someone else can pick up where I left off to explain to this stubborn fellow that PE6 is P. cubensis.
I'm done here.


----------



## Corbat420 (Apr 13, 2012)

morfin56 said:


> TX or TEX, is texans, is cubensis.
> 
> Maybe someone else can pick up where I left off to explain to this stubborn fellow that PE6 is P. cubensis.
> I'm done here.


http://letmegooglethat.com/?q=mushrooms+copelandia+TX


^ that is all.



> *
> And where is this place located to get prices like that?? Been all over the US and never found em like that!*


Tyvm sir.


----------



## indipow82 (Apr 13, 2012)

morfin56 said:


> 25$ 1/8 100$ oz 400$ lb



And where is this place located to get prices like that?? Been all over the US and never found em like that! Would seem someone has an outdoor grow of some goodies that spread across a good piece of land! I have seen some large spreads that resulted in some very low prices just so it would move quick. Ahh, memories of when I saw that patch! IT WAS BEAUTIFUL....


----------



## weasels911 (Apr 13, 2012)

I would imagine that rare/exotic strains would fetch up to double in prices.


Just because you can sell them for so much doesn't mean you should. But 2k a pound doesn't sound so unreasonable when people charge $40 an 8th.


I still don't see much logic behind $100 an oz. then $400 a lb. Without price breaks you are looking at $1600 a pound. $1000 even for a pound would be a good break on those prices IMO. Not a 75% reduction from your ounce prices. 


But they cost virtually nothing compared to those sell prices. Since it's an illegal supply and demand market you can charge whatever people are willing to pay. As I said in my first post price is much more based on who you know. I remember having to pay from $35-40 for an 8th, then one day only paying $20 for the same amount from someone else. Then even much cheaper from personal science experiments.


----------



## morfin56 (Apr 13, 2012)

@ corbat http://letmegooglethat.com/?q=Psilocybe+cubensis+TX

Let me get this through your head some other way, a species by definition is a group that can interbreed with each other.
The species cubensis can breed with other cubensis.. That is called interbreeding.
You CAN NOT outerbreed, there is no such thing.

http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/15088323
Read the last post, hmm it seems rogerrabit agrees a cube is a cube and PE6 is a cube!
Your wrong accept it, move on, do research and learn.


@indi southwest US, no specific place, I always find that prices are around 300-500$ lb from many supliers.


----------



## indipow82 (Apr 13, 2012)

Word! I started cultivating my own after getting tired of prices and bunk boomers here and there. Now things are great!


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 13, 2012)

Cheaper and quicker to produce than the jolly green lady. And just as fun to grow also. I am surprised that they aren't around as much. With the right PR, they can be a major "street" cash crop. Most of the people that I know that have heard of em want to try em. Once I personally tried em. I fell in love with em. My friend became nearly addicted to the up clear tripping feeling he got from them. He was chomping them down by the handfull. Good times. Good times.


----------



## indipow82 (Apr 13, 2012)

I got some GT going and struggling with what my next run is going to be... So many great options these days that I really want em all! LOL


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 14, 2012)

indipow82 said:


> I got some GT going and struggling with what my next run is going to be... So many great options these days that I really want em all! LOL


How about some B+, amazon, or alcabenzi (which is gaining some popularity). Or you can get a potency 4 pack from here www.sporefarmer.com . Even though I'm not promoting them.


----------



## indipow82 (Apr 14, 2012)

I was thinking about the Amazon! They look awesome. I will check out the 4 pack you speak of, sounds like a heck of a deal! Thanks for the input DaSprout.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey. I spread the seeds of detruction. One by one.


----------



## canndo (Apr 14, 2012)

indipow82 said:


> I got some GT going and struggling with what my next run is going to be... So many great options these days that I really want em all! LOL



Go old school - Palenque, you won't reget it.


----------



## Corbat420 (Apr 14, 2012)

canndo said:


> Go old school - Palenque, you won't reget it.


From the ancient, Sacred harvest grounds im mexico.... it grows on cow manure naturally in mexico, and they love the manure subs. 

i second the Palenque if you can get your hands on the spores, sporefarmer has them but i have never dealt with them.


----------



## indipow82 (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds awesome everyone. I will look into it for sure! I would like to do some pans soon as well. GT's are nice and always keep me happy with the nice and easy trip but I really would like to go above and beyond to something much more potent.


----------



## JoeCa1i (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeh,I read somewhwhere PE is suppose to be the most potent....


----------



## testtime (Apr 15, 2012)

Morfin56, please calm down. People don't have to be idiots to pay a certain amount for anything, they simply have to value their time over their money and have enough money not to care. There is a difference.

As far as a cube is a cube, yes, BUT: 

#1 - Penis Envy is SPECIAL. 

Yes, it's a cube. I have done many cubes. Fresh. Juicy. Processed (or not). With or without lemon. In tea steeped for 5 minutes vs 2 hours. Without regard for cost since I have a free infinite supply. Really, I'm not "dissing" anyone on this one, but unless you've done it (how fresh, if dried, dried with too much heat?) (and are SURE, ie, did you grow it or did someone sell you something) I strongly suggest you don't argue the point.

A short list of species I've enjoyed:
https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/518900-mushroom-money-bag.html#post7262571

Some thoughts on PE as opposed to others:
https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/518900-mushroom-money-bag.html#post7262342


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 15, 2012)

The mushroom moneybag. I remember that thread. Abandoned by the op.


----------



## Corbat420 (Apr 15, 2012)

> * In my case, as someone who's normal cube dose is about 3-4GMs, my penis envy dose is about 3/4s of a gram. That shit is SPECIAL. Have your diapers handy of you disregard this suggestion.*


"This stuff right here man, its called the BROWN BOMBER. its gets you so high you will SHIT your PANTS"

"Thanks dante, but i dont think i want to shit my pants"

+rep for reminding me of Gma's boy
[video=youtube;Y4s9K6uX6ns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4s9K6uX6ns&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## indipow82 (Apr 15, 2012)

Corbat420 said:


> "This stuff right here man, its called the BROWN BOMBER. its gets you so high you will SHIT your PANTS"
> 
> "Thanks dante, but i dont think i want to shit my pants"
> 
> ...



LMFAO! For real that is on point!


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 15, 2012)

That was unexpected, and entertaining. Carry on.


----------



## 2fast92 (Apr 15, 2012)

It's usually 30 to 35 bucks for a good 8th of cubes around here. I've never bought more than that so otherwise I can't help you on your pound $ question.


----------



## jazzyjsd18 (May 7, 2012)

Go bulk and throw them around for 1300/lb. Fuck It. Use that cash to buy a big ass All American Electric PC just to make it that much easier. Once you dial in your tek, a few hard days work will pay huge dividends


----------



## Miyagi (May 7, 2012)

Dried $10/g average when you can find someone with them (I both hunt and grow my own so don't buy them). Maybe 250 oz but at a festival 5x that!


----------



## DaSprout (May 7, 2012)

Miyagi said:


> Dried $10/g average when you can find someone with them (I both hunt and grow my own so don't buy them). Maybe 250 oz but at a festival 5x that!


Damn. Those can be some high prices.


----------



## 2fast92 (May 7, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> Damn. Those can be some high prices.


Yea same around here. Prices for pyschadelics besides molly are ridiculous it seems. A good 8th of boomers can run you around 30 to 35 bucks which I of course think is worth it for a 5 hour trip if you really think about it but it's still steep.


----------



## Miyagi (May 7, 2012)

2fast92 said:


> Yea same around here. Prices for pyschadelics besides molly are ridiculous it seems. A good 8th of boomers can run you around 30 to 35 bucks which I of course think is worth it for a 5 hour trip if you really think about it but it's still steep.


Yeah I've seen plenty of people drop $40-$50 bucks on a pill that ended up doing shit all so it's still not a bad deal. Last year down in Nimbin for Mardi Grass they were selling one tiny little shroom in honey for $20+ and people were paying it! Sad thing is cubes grow everywhere down there and they cost the dealers nothing, so tourist were being ripped off blind but judging by the amount of backpackers I saw rolling in the grass laughing, I think they were OK with it!


----------



## DaSprout (May 8, 2012)

Damn with the right entrepreneurial spirit. And some fearlessness. Mixed with what you learn on this site. You could...


----------



## Miyagi (May 8, 2012)

Do a simple extraction... put it in caps... people will swallow any pill and still turn their noses up at shrooms.


----------



## Derple (May 9, 2012)

Discussing prices is against rules, I think.


----------



## canndo (May 9, 2012)

Derple said:


> Discussing prices is against rules, I think.




I didn't know that, if that is true, then folks, please forgive me.


----------



## Dutchmast3r (May 9, 2012)

Miyagi said:


> Dried $10/g average when you can find someone with them (I both hunt and grow my own so don't buy them). Maybe 250 oz but at a festival 5x that!


at a festi..tip #1 always look down (ground scores) tip #2 Dont buy drugs in bulb until sunday morning when no1 wants to drive home with it


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 9, 2012)

Corbat420...just a side note the servers for this site are on US territory with the owner of the site being Canadian. This has been gone through many times in the past as they used to claim the servers were off sure so to prove the point I posted the exact location the 2 servers used and both are on Inland US land. This means all ips are subject to handover on demand which is why you always use multiple proxies to come here and never post pics directly to the site...Just so you know for your safety. The owner also will not remove your posts ids or images even upon a security need request as the sites content is valued more then the community. be careful


----------



## Swfl420 (Aug 15, 2019)

morfin56 said:


> 400$ a pound is right, never heard of anything over 1000$ for a pound for dried cubes.
> 
> @corbat, either you are telling BS that you know nothing about or you know some stupid mother fuckers.
> I wish I were you, I would quit my day job and jump off 10 pounds a week.
> ...


That's not true penis envy has been proven to be stronger than any other mushroom and quiet frankly that's what I get for them as well all day all night long..


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 6, 2020)

10 a g


----------



## New Age United (Jan 6, 2020)

Last time I bought shrooms may 2018 I paid $50 for 8.5 golden teacher they were deadly


----------



## chex1111 (Jan 7, 2020)

Swfl420 said:


> That's not true penis envy has been proven to be stronger than any other mushroom and quiet frankly that's what I get for them as well all day all night long..


$400 is good, $ 800 is average according to CTV news in BC


----------



## Vulcanofilo (Feb 8, 2020)

B+, Thai, mexican....1g/10€ en España,


----------



## Nickcg123 (Feb 8, 2020)

What's with everyone bringing up ancient threads lately?


----------

